# Free Video Example Problems for Civil PE Exam Review



## Tim_Nelson (Aug 17, 2011)

EngineeringVideos.Net provides free video example problems covering water resources, geotechnical, structural and surveying topics. Good luck! - Tim


----------



## Jacob_PE (Aug 18, 2011)

Tim_Nelson said:


> EngineeringVideos.Net provides free video example problems covering water resources, geotechnical, structural and surveying topics. Good luck! - Tim


Did anyone out there use the above resource for their April 2011 exam prep?


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome find Tim. Thanks for sharing!

I played a few of the video clips and they seem really well done.

I am confused about this though:

"Price reduction on all Package Deals at the video store. Civil Package reduced down to $40. All Videos reduced to $50. Note: All these videos are available for free online viewing! Facebook Discount still applies!"

Which is it?? Are they for sale or are they free???


----------



## Tim_Nelson (Aug 18, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> Which is it?? Are they for sale or are they free???


The videos are free to view online. You can purchase a copy of the videos, if you prefer.

I recommend just watching the videos online (for free) ... that's what I would do.

Thanks for your interest and kind words!

.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh, don't forget about these free video lectures (and free notes).


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 18, 2011)

Tim_Nelson said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > Which is it?? Are they for sale or are they free???
> ...



I gotcha. So you are affiliated with this website? Any chance you can add a bunch of CA-Seismic videos before October? 

Again, good job. Thanks.


----------

